# The Amazing Race



## Foxfyre

We became hooked on The Amazing Race several seasons ago and it still remains a favorite Sunday Night program for us.

So who else are fans out there?


----------



## Foxfyre

The cast we'll meet on Sunday night:




Tim Wiyninger and Daniel Danny Merkey are oil field operators from Cordell, Okla.

Rowan Joseph and Shane Partlow are theater performers from Charlotte, N.C.

Brandon Squyres and Adam Switzer are childhood friends from Chico, Calif.

Allison Ally Mello and Ashley Covert are L.A. Kings Ice Crew girls from Los Angeles.

Nicole Jasper and her husband, Travis Jasper, are both ER doctors from Atlanta.

Nicole Nicky Getz and Kim DeJesus are friends that are both married to baseball players.

Timothy Sweeney and Marie Reebs Mazzocchi are exes from Morristown, N.J.

Chester Pitts II and Ephraim Salaam are former NFL teammates.

"The Amazing Race" premieres Sunday, Sept. 29, 2013, on CBS channel WTEV 47 in Jacksonville.


----------



## Foxfyre

BUMP to remind everybody that the premiere show is tonight.


----------



## hortysir

Sorta lost interest a few seasons in


----------



## Foxfyre

I think it is great fun.  You don't really care who wins or loses but the contests are always interesting and culturally based and you see a lot of exotic places.


----------



## Sherry

This is probably the only reality show that I would personally consider being a participant.


----------



## Zona

Dammit, I got stuck in breaking bad and talking bad.   Will catch up with the amazing race on monday. Boo.


----------



## Foxfyre

Breaking Bad should be pretty well done for this season, yes?  I haven't been watching but it has really put Albuquerque on the map.   And I've got to meet a few of the cast and production crew which was fun.

As for the Amazing Race, it started off with a bang.  But I do wish that this first leg wasn't an elimination leg of the race so the participants could stick around for just a bit longer.  Just like I was disappointed with Redemption Island being in play before anybody actually had a chance to play the game.  But oh well.  They won't let me produce these things though, so I have to take what they give us.


----------



## Foxfyre

And Sherry me too.  If I was just a bit younger with the stamina to do all the running and the more strenuous challenges, this is the show I would love to do.


----------



## Zona

Baseball wives.  They are blonde, fake everything and they married paychecks.   That little girls is the dream.

Oh and the ice girls.  I wonder if they will flirt to win.  That little girls is the dream.

Yuck.

Personally, I like the attitude of pink hair.  She is to the point.  Refreshing.  Oh and I like the docs (but really, she cant ride a damn bike?  come on..)and the afghan guys.  They are funny.  The football guys are cool as well, but I really dont think they will last too much longer.


----------



## Foxfyre

Okay, the Amazing Race is off and running for this season--the first episode was mostly introductions, but the cast is all repeats--some of the more memorable characters from previous episodes.  Airs on CBS on Sunday nights.






Pictured: Top Row L-R: Jessica and John, Mark and Bopper, Herb and Nate, Brendon and Rachel, Margie and Luke, Jet and Cord; Bottom Row, L-R: Jamal and Leo, Caroline and Jennifer, David and Connor, Nadiya and Natalie, Meghan and Joey Photo: Monty Brinton/CBS ©2013 CBS Broadcasting, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

If you missed the opening episode, and don't have 'on demand' capability on your cable system, you can see it on your computer here:
The Amazing Race - CBS.com


----------



## Mertex

That was a good episode.  I wouldn't have been able to do the trapeze flip....no way.....and I'm glad that the twins lost, they were beginning to get on my last nerve with all the bickering, each one blaming the other......they were ahead of the pack but couldn't seem to figure out which Bridal Shop they need to be at.....oh well....

Rachel started out being nice....let's see how long that lasts....


----------



## Amelia

I'm watching the premiere at CBS.com now.

The Cowboys are my faves.  I also like Flight Time and Big Easy.


I don't much like Brendan and Rachel but I'll still sorta be rooting for them.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> That was a good episode.  I wouldn't have been able to do the trapeze flip....no way.....and I'm glad that the twins lost, they were beginning to get on my last nerve with all the bickering, each one blaming the other......they were ahead of the pack but couldn't seem to figure out which Bridal Shop they need to be at.....oh well....
> 
> Rachel started out being nice....let's see how long that lasts....



Mark and Bopper were my favorites when they were on before and would have been this time if they hadn't pulled Bopper for health concerns.  Just won't be the same without him.  So I haven't really settled on favs this time.  Probably will take a couple of more shows before I realize I'm emotionally connected to somebody.


----------



## Gracie

I don't have any favs because I am tired of seeing hasbeens (already been on the show) compete.
There are many many teams of people out there that want to give it a try. Why pick the same people over and over?

Plus, I doubt if I watch this go round due to Rachel and Rachel only. I can't stand her voice, nor her face, nor her whining. Why torture my eyes and ears?


----------



## Moonglow

Cordell, Oklahoma, now there's a one horse town..


----------



## Foxfyre

Moonglow said:


> Cordell, Oklahoma, now there's a one horse town..



That was last fall's cast.  Nobody from Cordell this year, I don't think.


----------



## Foxfyre

Gracie said:


> I don't have any favs because I am tired of seeing hasbeens (already been on the show) compete.
> There are many many teams of people out there that want to give it a try. Why pick the same people over and over?
> 
> Plus, I doubt if I watch this go round due to Rachel and Rachel only. I can't stand her voice, nor her face, nor her whining. Why torture my eyes and ears?



Well I wouldn't watch either if I didn't enjoy it.  But I do.  So I will.


----------



## Gracie

I enjoy it. I just don't enjoy "bring backs"..or rachel. So I will probably pass this season.


----------



## Sherry

I was not disappointed at all to see the twins go...what a headache. Is this the third shot for some of these teams?? I do think that's too many chances.


----------



## Gracie

Sherry said:


> I was not disappointed at all to see the twins go...what a headache. Is this the third shot for some of these teams?? I do think that's too many chances.




Agreed. They had their chances. And with Brenchel, they had chances on Big Brother and twice on AR. Enough already. Give regular folks a chance too.
I don't like it when they do the re-do's for Survivor either.

With that said..anyone remember the FIRST amazing race? That was awesome.


----------



## Mertex

Sherry said:


> I was not disappointed at all to see the twins go...what a headache. Is this the third shot for some of these teams?? I do think that's too many chances.




It almost seems as if the producers want to make sure a certain team wins.....so they keep bringing them back.


----------



## Gracie

Grodner (producer of Big Brother) seems to have the hots for Brenchel.


----------



## Sarah G

Sherry said:


> I was not disappointed at all to see the twins go...what a headache. Is this the third shot for some of these teams?? I do think that's too many chances.



Oh those twins, I was disappointed to see they were there again.  Can you imagine living with those two?  Arghhh..


----------



## Mertex

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not disappointed at all to see the twins go...what a headache. Is this the third shot for some of these teams?? I do think that's too many chances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those twins, I was disappointed to see they were there again.  Can you imagine living with those two?  Arghhh..
Click to expand...



I know.....halfway through the first episode I was ready to send them home.


----------



## Gracie

Now, if only Whiney Upper Lip Snotty Nosed Crier Rachel could be the next one. But pretty sure it is set up for a Rachel win.

I like the globetrotters cuz they are funny. I was sad the two best friends couldn't compete and a stand in had to take his place. Both good guys. But...like I said, I doubt if I watch again. Unless I read elsewhere that Rachel is gone.

I hang out somewhere else when Surivivor and AR and BB are on. I will be here too, of course.


----------



## Politico

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not disappointed at all to see the twins go...what a headache. Is this the third shot for some of these teams?? I do think that's too many chances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It almost seems as if the producers want to make sure a certain team wins.....so they keep bringing them back.
Click to expand...


That's because it's a reality show. They're all staged.


----------



## Foxfyre

Politico said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not disappointed at all to see the twins go...what a headache. Is this the third shot for some of these teams?? I do think that's too many chances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It almost seems as if the producers want to make sure a certain team wins.....so they keep bringing them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because it's a reality show. They're all staged.
Click to expand...


You really think so?  Wouldn't you think at least one of the contestants whether its Amazing Race, Survivor, Big Brother, Biggest Loser, cooking competitions, or one of the myriad singing competitions, etc. would have come forward and said that by now?  Now of course most of them are heavily edited and knitted together to fit into the one or two-hour time frame, but I rather think they don't pre-select the winner.


----------



## Sarah G

I wouldn't catagorize the Amazing Race as a reality show.  It requires a great deal of athletic ability.  Much more than Survivor or BB and no I don't think Survivor competitions are harder than BB.  What differentiates it is having to live outside and Surviving that.  Their comps are pretty tame.

Amazing Race has some huge hurdles to climb.  Phil Keoghan really makes it viable, an event.


----------



## Pop23

Foxfyre said:


> We became hooked on The Amazing Race several seasons ago and it still remains a favorite Sunday Night program for us.
> 
> So who else are fans out there?



My wife and I never miss an episode. We pick our favorites and make bets on which couple will be the next out. 

The only season we could have lived without was the one that they tried a family version. Sooooooo bad.


----------



## Amelia

Pop23 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> We became hooked on The Amazing Race several seasons ago and it still remains a favorite Sunday Night program for us.
> 
> So who else are fans out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I never miss an episode. We pick our favorites and make bets on which couple will be the next out.
> 
> The only season we could have lived without was the one that they tried a family version. Sooooooo bad.
Click to expand...




That rings a little bell.  Might be the first season I saw part of.


----------



## Pop23

Amelia said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> We became hooked on The Amazing Race several seasons ago and it still remains a favorite Sunday Night program for us.
> 
> So who else are fans out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I never miss an episode. We pick our favorites and make bets on which couple will be the next out.
> 
> The only season we could have lived without was the one that they tried a family version. Sooooooo bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That rings a little bell.  Might be the first season I saw part of.
Click to expand...


All you needed to do was watch Family Vacation to see what they were hoping for!  Just didn't work!


----------



## Foxfyre

Pop23 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> We became hooked on The Amazing Race several seasons ago and it still remains a favorite Sunday Night program for us.
> 
> So who else are fans out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I never miss an episode. We pick our favorites and make bets on which couple will be the next out.
> 
> The only season we could have lived without was the one that they tried a family version. Sooooooo bad.
Click to expand...


Of course the family aspect is still there with several of the teams being brothers/sisters/brother-sister, husband/wife/parent/child or whatever but also a lot of teams who are not related to each other too.  But in all of these kinds of competition reality shows, even in the talent competitions or the really unbelievable ones like The Bachelor/Bachelorette, the personalities are simply more compelling, the dynamics more interesting, the chemistry more exciting in some years and not so much in others.  

Even the judges on the shows with judges are better some years than others.  Last year the judge team positively sucked on American Idol.  This year there has been great chemistry that adds interest to the program but some of the formatted behind the scenes stuff isn't working.  I think the producers just don't know what is going to have widespread appeal until they try it.


----------



## Pop23

I've always loved it when they have "hippie type" contestants on the show. Find myself pulling for them for some reason. No such pair in this season?


----------



## Foxfyre

None that strike me as hippie types, but who knows who the real rebels are?  The clear designated 'villains' are the two Afghan guys that do add interest despite their tendency for questionable ethics.


----------



## SuMar

I'm glad the twin sisters were eliminated first. They're more annoying than Rachel.


----------



## Foxfyre

SuMar said:


> I'm glad the twin sisters were eliminated first. They're more annoying than Rachel.



Yeah, I don't think anybody felt much, if any, sympathy there.  So far Rachel hasn't been all that annoying.  Maybe she's grown up a bit?  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Pop23

Foxfyre said:


> None that strike me as hippie types, but who knows who the real rebels are?  The clear designated 'villains' are the two Afghan guys that do add interest despite their tendency for questionable ethics.



I'm putting them as one of the favorites to win. I'm thinking it's between them and the cowboys.


----------



## Foxfyre

I was pulling for Mark and Bopper the whole time the last time they were on, but since Bopper had to drop out, Mark and his replacement partner just don't have the same chemistry.  I still like him.  Haven't decided whether I'm going to like the two of them as a team though.  So far I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## Politico

Foxfyre said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It almost seems as if the producers want to make sure a certain team wins.....so they keep bringing them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a reality show. They're all staged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think so?  Wouldn't you think at least one of the contestants whether its Amazing Race, Survivor, Big Brother, Biggest Loser, cooking competitions, or one of the myriad singing competitions, etc. would have come forward and said that by now?  Now of course most of them are heavily edited and knitted together to fit into the one or two-hour time frame, but I rather think they don't pre-select the winner.
Click to expand...


Didn't say anything about the winner being handpicked. You can only do that in something like the Apprentice or Idol. And the contestants can't talk about something they don't know.


----------



## Pop23

[MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]

What say you about week two?

Dumb move costs big time!


----------



## Mertex

I'll say....but Mallory was trying to put the blame on Mark, when she is the one that was supposed to be holding his backpack while he was carrying and loading the car....then she wanted him to leave it.....he had no clothes, nothing....I think it was her fault, maybe they could have gone for it after checking in at the final destination?  Don't know it was would have even been feasible...


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> I was pulling for Mark and Bopper the whole time the last time they were on, but since Bopper had to drop out, Mark and his replacement partner just don't have the same chemistry.  I still like him.  Haven't decided whether I'm going to like the two of them as a team though.  So far I'm just not feeling it.




No, they seem to not be connecting really well....doesn't look like a good match.


----------



## Gracie

I presume Rachel is still racing then. I didn't watch Sunday. I won't until she is gone. If ever.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I presume Rachel is still racing then. I didn't watch Sunday. I won't until she is gone. If ever.




Actually Rachel is acting pretty nice.....I think she has done some maturing since she was on Big Brother....I'm willing to giver her a second chance, and besides, Brandon is such a nice guy, he deserves a medal for putting up with her....but maybe he's done her some good.


----------



## Gracie

Nope. I am done with her. Don't wanna look at her, hear her. So...I won't watch until she it gone.


----------



## Foxfyre

Pop23 said:


> [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]
> 
> What say you about week two?
> 
> Dumb move costs big time!



Yes.  My least favorite team was eliminated.  Mind you, not the team I liked the least, but the one that for me was most annoying and needed to go.  

But yes, the backpack thing was a dumb move.  I couldn't believe it was still there when they went back for it.


----------



## Pop23

Foxfyre said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]
> 
> What say you about week two?
> 
> Dumb move costs big time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  My least favorite team was eliminated.  Mind you, not the team I liked the least, but the one that for me was most annoying and needed to go.
> 
> But yes, the backpack thing was a dumb move.  I couldn't believe it was still there when they went back for it.
Click to expand...


Don't you think they have staff that probably watched it in case they would come back?

I don't think I've ever seen an episode that ended with so many teams finishing so close to the top. 

I have to agree with Gracie. Rachel is being much better this game, but she still bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## Foxfyre

Pop23 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]
> 
> What say you about week two?
> 
> Dumb move costs big time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  My least favorite team was eliminated.  Mind you, not the team I liked the least, but the one that for me was most annoying and needed to go.
> 
> But yes, the backpack thing was a dumb move.  I couldn't believe it was still there when they went back for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you think they have staff that probably watched it in case they would come back?
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen an episode that ended with so many teams finishing so close to the top.
> 
> I have to agree with Gracie. Rachel is being much better this game, but she still bugs the hell out of me.
Click to expand...


I don't know.  I recall the year somebody dropped their passport and the staff showed it on the floor at the airport but didn't interfere with it.  Another contestant found it and returned it to her.  And somebody else had their backpacks stolen along with their passports and couldn't continue.  I think the camera people record everything but do not do anything or say anything that would help somebody or change the course of the game.  They will pay a taxi driver that a contestant stiffs or something like that, and the contestants will be penalized in some way for that--usually a time penalty.  The contestants aren't penalized for unsportsmanlike conduct if they doublecross each other though.


----------



## Pop23

Foxfyre said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  My least favorite team was eliminated.  Mind you, not the team I liked the least, but the one that for me was most annoying and needed to go.
> 
> But yes, the backpack thing was a dumb move.  I couldn't believe it was still there when they went back for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think they have staff that probably watched it in case they would come back?
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen an episode that ended with so many teams finishing so close to the top.
> 
> I have to agree with Gracie. Rachel is being much better this game, but she still bugs the hell out of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I recall the year somebody dropped their passport and the staff showed it on the floor at the airport but didn't interfere with it.  Another contestant found it and returned it to her.  And somebody else had their backpacks stolen along with their passports and couldn't continue.  I think the camera people record everything but do not do anything or say anything that would help somebody or change the course of the game.  They will pay a taxi driver that a contestant stiffs or something like that, and the contestants will be penalized in some way for that--usually a time penalty.  The contestants aren't penalized for unsportsmanlike conduct if they doublecross each other though.
Click to expand...


I think they must. It would be a courtesy to the contestants.

Anyway, I was kinda surprised at how well the Cowboys did with the "hackysack" challenge and how tough it was for the Afghans, I'd have thought the opposite would have been true. But that's what make the show enjoyable though, you really can't expect anything.

My guess is that the next couple out will be the YouTube hosts. They just seem so week.


----------



## mamooth

Just caught up by watching it online. Thank you, CBS-dot-com.

I was wondering what the cup challenge would have been, and was surprised nobody chose it. Looked pretty simple, just sit there and get sucker marks on your back.


----------



## tonyj5

Rooting for the blondes. I do think the show is starting to get old though. Same locations. Same people.


----------



## Foxfyre

tonyj5 said:


> Rooting for the blondes. I do think the show is starting to get old though. Same locations. Same people.



This is the first time I've been aware of repeats.  And same place?  I must have missed that too.  I love the variety of locations.  But I'm usually the last to discover these shows so I am probably less educated on them than some of you are.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

They are airing reruns of this new season of TAR because the rating have been so bad in comparison to previous seasons:

TV Ratings Sunday: Updated: The Oscars Up From Last Year, ?The Amazing Race? Flat, ?60 Minutes? Up - Ratings | TVbytheNumbers

The first two legs aired opposite the Sochi Olympics and then the Oscars - CBS hopes that is the reason for the poor ratings and not the casting/location/challanges/etc.

Personally, I wish there was a little more strategy involved where it doesn't come down to a strong team being eliminated because they picked the wrong cab driver.


----------



## Mertex

mamooth said:


> Just caught up by watching it online. Thank you, CBS-dot-com.
> 
> I was wondering what the cup challenge would have been, and was surprised nobody chose it. Looked pretty simple, just sit there and get sucker marks on your back.




Yeah, I wondered why nobody picked it.  I think they all thought the hacky sack would be much easier...little did they know...


----------



## Politico

They should have looked at the script.


----------



## Foxfyre

It was unusual that all teams chose the same challenge.  I don't think I remember that ever happening before.


----------



## Sarah G

I like teams 1, 2 and 3 from tonight's race.


----------



## Sherry

Just think how much the 1st place team would have been in the lead if they hadn't missed the stop and had to do all that walking...they clearly didn't expect to come in first. I really like them.


----------



## Pop23

Sherry said:


> Just think how much the 1st place team would have been in the lead if they hadn't missed the stop and had to do all that walking...they clearly didn't expect to come in first. I really like them.



Rare for a team to make such a big mistake and still come in first. Hope Dads leg can hold up.


----------



## Foxfyre

Yes, I think if I have a favorite this year it is the Dad & son team.  Howevver, twice tonight Rachel was dealing with stuff that would have had her bawling last year.  This time, she handled it like a trooper.  I was impressed.


----------



## Sherry

Foxfyre said:


> Yes, I think if I have a favorite this year it is the Dad & son team.  Howevver, twice tonight Rachel was dealing with stuff that would have had her bawling last year.  This time, she handled it like a trooper.  I was impressed.



I was totally expecting her to flip shit when she found out that they missed the first flight.


----------



## Sherry

Alleged Meth Users Steal $100,000 Worth of Cattle from Amazing Race Star - Crime & Courts, The Amazing Race : People.com


----------



## Mertex

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think if I have a favorite this year it is the Dad & son team.  Howevver, twice tonight Rachel was dealing with stuff that would have had her bawling last year.  This time, she handled it like a trooper.  I was impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was totally expecting her to flip shit when she found out that they missed the first flight.
Click to expand...


Maybe seeing herself on TV made her realize she wasn't that pretty when she wahhhhhhed!


----------



## Foxfyre

Ya'll missed a chance to see Rachel eliminated last night when they came in last.  And would you believe it?  It was a non-elimination segment.  LOL.  So she'll be back.


----------



## Mertex

Rachel has made a complete transformation, and I was actually rooting for them Sunday night. I was not aware that Rachel was a Christian and she blew me away when she prayed on the air in front of God and everybody.  I think she has matured a lot since her time on Big Brother and I actually can say that I'm beginning to like her.  She even helped the mother and son couple who were having trouble doing the same challenge and ended up doing it ahead of Rachel and Brendon and making them last.  I was hoping they weren't going to get eliminated.....yep, I can't believe I'm saying these things, but everyone deserves a second chance.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Rachel has made a complete transformation, and I was actually rooting for them Sunday night. I was not aware that Rachel was a Christian and she blew me away when she prayed on the air in front of God and everybody.  I think she has matured a lot since her time on Big Brother and I actually can say that I'm beginning to like her.  She even helped the mother and son couple who were having trouble doing the same challenge and ended up doing it ahead of Rachel and Brendon and making them last.  I was hoping they weren't going to get eliminated.....yep, I can't believe I'm saying these things, but everyone deserves a second chance.



I have to agree.  Rachel is a totally different person this season and I too am liking her.


----------



## Mertex

Can't hardly wait to see how Rachel and Brendon handle that speed bump they got last week....I hope they do well....


----------



## Sherry

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel has made a complete transformation, and I was actually rooting for them Sunday night. I was not aware that Rachel was a Christian and she blew me away when she prayed on the air in front of God and everybody.  I think she has matured a lot since her time on Big Brother and I actually can say that I'm beginning to like her.  She even helped the mother and son couple who were having trouble doing the same challenge and ended up doing it ahead of Rachel and Brendon and making them last.  I was hoping they weren't going to get eliminated.....yep, I can't believe I'm saying these things, but everyone deserves a second chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.  Rachel is a totally different person this season and I too am liking her.
Click to expand...


She has a good heart, but I'm not won over yet...I still hear whining, but she really loves the game.


----------



## Foxfyre

It's on tonight, so don't forget to tune in or set your DVRs


----------



## peach174

Yes
I'm watching it tonight.


----------



## Sarah G

Everything's late tonight because of basketball.


----------



## Amelia

How late?


----------



## Sarah G

40 min.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Sorry to see the mother/son team go, figures this was an elimination leg this week but not last time. I don't think Brenchel wins - in fact, they probably go soon - but there IS a lot of qualities of redemption in both of them, particulary Rachel. They've always elicited extreme emotions in viewers, love or hate, but I've never liked nor disliked them.

I think now I'm rooting for the two women, just because they're up against several all-male teams. The mixed teams don't look so good to me, and neither do the Globetrotters. Never cared for the Cowboys, but they do look strong going into the end.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well somebody has to go.  I'm still pulling for the father/son team, but am not yet really emotionally invested--probably won't be until they're down to the last three or four teams.  The guys do have an advantage when the challenges require sheer strength and speed, but the gals sometimes have the edge in some of the other stuff.  I can't imagine having somebody who has never used a sewing machine sit down and sew a shirt together.  But they did it.    It was fun watching the Globetrotters get those dance move down so quickly too--but holding the spinning things was probably easier for them than anybody else.   Anyhow, a relatively uneventful and unsuspenseful episode tonight.


----------



## Mertex

UnAmericanYOU said:


> Sorry to see the mother/son team go, figures this was an elimination leg this week but not last time. I don't think Brenchel wins - in fact, they probably go soon - but there IS a lot of qualities of redemption in both of them, particulary Rachel. They've always elicited extreme emotions in viewers, love or hate, but I've never liked nor disliked them.
> 
> I think now I'm rooting for the two women, just because they're up against several all-male teams. The mixed teams don't look so good to me, and neither do the Globetrotters. Never cared for the Cowboys, but they do look strong going into the end.



I was glad that it was the mother/son team that came in last over Rachel/Brendon.  yep, can't believe I'm saying that, but  Rachel and Brendon deserved to stay more than they did.  They took a big risk by flying to Singapore instead of waiting for the next flight, like mother/son did, and had to do a speed bump....they done good.

I liked the mother/son team but the son was getting on my nerves with his attitude and hot temper.  The mother deserves a big compliment for being so patient and forgiving and also understanding...but they've been in the game 3 times...it's time they give it up.


----------



## mamooth

Just caught up on 4 episodes.

The Brenchel-hatred from the other teams seems like middle-school nastiness to me. Someone doesn't get to be immune to U-turns just because he's older. That move earned the Brenchels $15,000 for winning the leg, hence it was a good move. I'm almost to the point of cheering for them, just because of how the other teams act.


----------



## Foxfyre

I tend to agree.  I don't feel any warm fuzzy feelings for the Benchels and am not emotionally pulling for them to win, but I don't like to see anybody get ganged up on who hasn't really done anything underhanded or reprehensible.  But we don't know what goes on off screen either.  Maybe they're really snotty and unpleasant.  Who knows for sure?


----------



## Gracie

I like the father/son team but at this point I don't really care who wins. They all have been playing hard and well.


----------



## Mertex

I'm so glad someone posted....and I got the thread back on my CP.....I had forgotten all about it.

I can't believe I'm actually rooting for Brenchel.....the three other teams that have ganged up against them are becoming really hateful.  What Rachel and Brendon did (U-turn) is part of the game, and although nobody likes it done to them, you just have to deal with it.  

Even though the three teams were helping each other in order that they stay ahead of Rachel and Brenden, the Country girls managed to come in last.  Too bad they didn't get eliminated, I wouldn't have minded if they had, they have become rather snarky.

My favorites are now Rachel/Brenden and the Cowboys....the Cowboys are so nice and are working so hard, that if Rachel/Brenden don't win, then I wish the Cowboys win.


----------



## Mertex

mamooth said:


> Just caught up on 4 episodes.
> 
> The Brenchel-hatred from the other teams seems like middle-school nastiness to me. Someone doesn't get to be immune to U-turns just because he's older. That move earned the Brenchels $15,000 for winning the leg, hence it was a good move. I'm almost to the point of cheering for them, just because of how the other teams act.



You and I picked up on the same thing.  I don't like the father/son team because they are acting so damn snarky toward Brenden and Rachel.  I haven't seen any snarkiness come from Rachel and Brenden in this game....I think Rachel has really changed her attitude and I don't mind rooting for someone that is able to keep from retaliating in a snarky way when being treated so snarky by the other three teams.


----------



## Mertex

Wow, last night's Amazing Race was really exciting.  I was really pulling for Brendon and Rachel and I was so disappointed when I saw that they picked up the wrong size boot - and after all that work flinging it to the end had to go back and do it all over again.

The Afghanimals are so funny, I hated to see them lose, but I was glad that Rachel and Brendon made it to the final three.  

The country singers were amazing shooting skeet....and so were the afhanimals...

Next Sunday should be interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre

In their previous season, the Afghanimals were kind of shady and did some underhanded things and it took me awhile to like them this season. But they did seem to have cleaned up their act and were pretty decent this season so I felt some sympathy for them being the last team to arrive last night.  I thought the old whiny Rachel returned there for awhile, but they managed to overcome their selfmade adversity.  That wasn't the first time she has been really crappy at reading and following instructions.  

So I'll have a tough time in the finale next week.  I love the blonds and I love the father/son team and I have to admit Rachel and whatsit deserve to be in the finale.  Don't know yet now who I will be pulling for to win.


----------



## Gracie

I hate brenchel and hope they drop down to 3rd place. I want the father and son team to win but was rooting for the afghanimals cuz they had lots of humor.


----------



## Sarah G

I was glad to see the Blondes finally did something on their own this week.  I wanted the Afghanis there and not the Blondes.  I am really rooting for Brenchel, they've really been working for it.

I guess I want Brenchel to take everything.


----------



## mamooth

If the Brenchels don't win the million, does that mean Rachel never gets to have a baby?


----------



## Foxfyre

I dunno about the baby, but I would bet even money that Rachel will cry.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> I dunno about the baby, but I would bet even money that Rachel will cry.




You're probably right....but she has shown amazing maturity in the way she has been handling the snags in their game.  I'm truly impressed with her and I have always liked Brendon, so I'm hoping that they will be able to beat the other two teams.

Go Brenchel.....


----------



## Gracie

That is just so stupid. "If we win, I can have a baby". Gimme a break. 
Gawd I can't stand them.


----------



## Gracie

Gotta clarify...I can't stand Rachel. Brendon is ok. I guess.


----------



## Mertex

mamooth said:


> If the Brenchels don't win the million, does that mean Rachel never gets to have a baby?




I think Brendon wants to finish school before embarking into parenthood, but if they win the money, it wouldn't matter that he is still in school, they would have the money to support a baby.  I'm sure we haven't seen the end of Brenchel....


----------



## peach174

I hope the Father and Son win.
It would be cool to have the oldest and the youngest win, for the history of the game.


----------



## Foxfyre

peach174 said:


> I hope the Father and Son win.
> It would be cool to have the oldest and the youngest win, for the history of the game.



Yes, I tend to find myself emotionally pulling for them too, but I won't know who I really want to win until Sunday night when I'll find out who I am most cheering for.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Rachel already won 500k in BB. She's the one who spoiled TAR's F3 this season and the order they finish in. The team that wins will win by a mile.

Any of the three finalists would've been okay by me.


----------



## mamooth

I missed both Big Brother and the previous TAR season with Rachel, so she's an entirely new phenom with me.

I disapprove in general of swapping reality TV celebrities among shows, such as putting Rob and Amber on TAR. And of all-star shows. There are millions of new people out there wanting to give it a try, please use them.


----------



## Foxfyre

I didn't realize Rachel had been on BB.  But then I didn't start watching BB until the most recent season.  I guess I have mixed emotions about the repeats--sometimes it does add interest to have somebody you already know as an interesting personality as it doesn't take so many sessions to really get to know people and relate to them (or hate them )--but I tend to agree with Mamooth on this one. Best to have all new people.  I can't believe there aren't qualified people eager to get onto these shows.


----------



## Foxfyre

Spoiler alert--for those of you who DVRed the finale last night and haven't watched it yet. . . I'm going to discuss the winner. . . . .

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Okay. . . .so my favorite pair won and I was tickled for them though I was emotionally pulling for the blonds who didn't win anything for the whole race--no first place rewards, etc.  The father/son had won at least three very nice first place awards.

But I had to wonder in the final edit of last night's finale.  Didn't it seem they went way out of their way to make Rachel as obnoxious and unattractive as possible--zeroed in on her nastier side?  Was that on purpose?


----------



## Amelia

That was the most boring AR finale I remember seeing.  

I haven't watched that many, but the ones I do remember had challenging stages which required people to remember things about their whole experience.  Last night was about who had the most aggressive cabdriver.  

Proving you can count to 241 was not a worthy challenge for the end of a million dollar race.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> That was the most boring AR finale I remember seeing.
> 
> I haven't watched that many, but the ones I do remember had challenging stages which required people to remember things about their whole experience.  Last night was about who had the most aggressive cabdriver.
> 
> Proving you can count to 241 was not a worthy challenge for the end of a million dollar race.



You know, I tend to agree.  It was pretty anti-climatic wasn't it.  Maybe that's why I felt so unsatisfied after it was over.

But I had also DVRed "The Hunt for Red October" so we had something good to watch after AR.  Good movie.


----------



## peach174

Foxfyre said:


> Spoiler alert--for those of you who DVRed the finale last night and haven't watched it yet. . . I'm going to discuss the winner. . . . .
> 
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> Okay. . . .so my favorite pair won and I was tickled for them though I was emotionally pulling for the blonds who didn't win anything for the whole race--no first place rewards, etc.  The father/son had won at least three very nice first place awards.
> 
> But I had to wonder in the final edit of last night's finale.  Didn't it seem they went way out of their way to make Rachel as obnoxious and unattractive as possible--zeroed in on her nastier side?  Was that on purpose?




I think that it was because Brandon and Rachel decided to play dirty again. Trying to steal the girls cab. I'm glad that cab driver didn't do it.


----------



## Foxfyre

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler alert--for those of you who DVRed the finale last night and haven't watched it yet. . . I'm going to discuss the winner. . . . .
> 
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> Okay. . . .so my favorite pair won and I was tickled for them though I was emotionally pulling for the blonds who didn't win anything for the whole race--no first place rewards, etc.  The father/son had won at least three very nice first place awards.
> 
> But I had to wonder in the final edit of last night's finale.  Didn't it seem they went way out of their way to make Rachel as obnoxious and unattractive as possible--zeroed in on her nastier side?  Was that on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that it was because Brandon and Rachel decided to play dirty again. Trying to steal the girls cab. I'm glad that cab driver didn't do it.
Click to expand...


Maybe.  But leopards usually don't change spots from day to day.  I just wonder if they didn't edit to make the Brenchel's more emotionally appealing there for awhile in case they won, and when they didn't, went back to the way they really are?  I just found the complete flip flop interestig.


----------



## peach174

If course they did.
It's a TV show.
All of them are edited and have scripts.
All of TV is just for entertainment.
None of us who watch these shows really know what these people are really like.


----------



## Sarah G

I really didn't like the blondes, they kept mooching off the other teams, asking for help, they should have been gone long ago.  I like the Father/Son, I guess.  They worked hard.

Did I hear the father say he has to have chemo now?


----------



## peach174

Sarah G said:


> I really didn't like the blondes, they kept mooching off the other teams, asking for help, they should have been gone long ago.  I like the Father/Son, I guess.  They worked hard.
> 
> Did I hear the father say he has to have chemo now?



All I heard was that both Father and Son were cancer survivors.


----------



## peach174

None of really know what Brendon and Rachel are really like.
I bet that Rachel was asked what they would do with the money if they won and she said something cute like " I could have a baby sooner and I would not have to wait till Brendon finishes college".
The Producers thought that was something they could use and they over did it.


----------



## Foxfyre

From The Salt Lake Tribune:



> . . . .It is the end of an unscripted story almost too good to be true. The OLearys were forced to drop out of "The Amazing Race" a year ago when Dave ruptured his Achilles tendon; he had barely completed his recovery when they were invited to compete in this "All Stars" edition.
> 
> "Quite a comeback," Dave OLeary said. "Quite a comeback," Connor agreed.
> 
> Oh, and theyre both cancer survivors. (David had prostate cancer; Connor had testicular cancer.)
> 
> "Three years ago, Connor was undergoing chemotherapy," Dave OLeary said, "and shortly thereafter had blood clots and was in intensive care for seven days. We thought hed lose his life. And to be able to be here with him now "
> 
> The OLearys had less race experience than any of the other 10 teams in this all-star edition of the race after being forced to drop out early in the fifth leg of their first go-round.
> 
> But Dave and Connor were more than up to the task, They won six of the 12 legs of the race, including the last four in a row.
> 
> Dave, 58, became the oldest winner in "Amazing Race" history; Connor, 22, tied for the youngest winner.
> Scott D. Pierce: Utah father and son win ?Amazing Race? | The Salt Lake Tribune


----------



## mamooth

Season 25 is on. I'm guessing most people who watched were pleased about the outcome of episode one.

And dear lord, the teeth. I may be having nightmares about them. Their cockiness could have been annoying, but since they could back it up, I kind of admire them.


----------



## Sherry

mamooth said:


> Season 25 is on. I'm guessing most people who watched were pleased about the outcome of episode one.
> 
> And dear lord, the teeth. I may be having nightmares about them. Their cockiness could have been annoying, but since they could back it up, I kind of admire them.



I still find them annoying.


----------



## Foxfyre

Oh wow, I had forgotten all about this thread.  But Season 25 did kick off last Friday night--I wonder is it going to be on Fridays now instead of Sunday nights?  Maybe they're trying to boost ratings by not having it compete with football?  I don't know.

But anyway it does appear to be all new people this time and I'm liking that.  The annoying twins from last season are on the current season of Survivor but they probably won't last long as they are already seen as expendable.  (Note to self:  need to revive that thread too.)

And Keith and Whitney in the Amazing Race were formerly on Survivor.

But we're off and running with The Amazing Race.  That would be so much fun to do.  

The cast:






Adam and Bethany are newlyweds from Hawaii. Bethany is a shark attack survivor whose inspirational story is featured on the film _Soul Surfer_. She serves as strong model for young women. 

Kym and Alli are cyclists from NYC who also hope to inspire *other women*. They claim to be always on the go.
Amy and Maya are food scientists who are out to prove that they can have fun.

Brooke and Robbie are professional *wrestlers*  who do not just want to dominate the ring but the game as well. This couple stands out because they are admittedly loud, confident and obnoxious.

Shelley and Nicki are mother and daughter flight attendants who were both in the army.

Engaged couple Keith and Whitney met and fell in love on the reality series _Survivor_. Their motto is to run the race and then run down the aisle.

Lisa and Michelle are sisters and *partners* at work. They claim to be the top realtors of Miami.

Gay couple Tim and Te Jay describe themselves as "cute, young and successful."

Michael and Scott are firefighters who think that their resilience and tenaciousness will take them to the finish line.

Misti and Jim are dentists who claim to be the *total package*. They are also confident that other teams don't stand a chance at winning against them.

Dennis and Isabelle admit that they are not the biggest team but they are the scrappiest.

Lisa and Michelle were the last to arrive at the finish line Friday night and were eliminated.  Misti and Jim were first to arrive and won a coveted 'save' reward that they can use at any time in the game--if they are last to arrive on any leg and face elimination, they can use the 'save'.  I will have to say that of all the teams, so far they are also my least favorite.


----------



## Mertex

I love The Amazing Race.  It was a great start Sunday.....sorry that Lisa and Michelle had to be eliminated...they shouldn't make the first leg an elimination....they had such a hard time with the compass and directions to find the chest....and most of them were so close to it.  I like Adam and Bethany....she's got a lot of spunk, she seems to not be bothered at all by the loss of her arm, in fact, I think it has made her more determined.  I love the places TAR takes them ...it's always fun to watch.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> I love The Amazing Race.  It was a great start Sunday.....sorry that Lisa and Michelle had to be eliminated...they shouldn't make the first leg an elimination....they had such a hard time with the compass and directions to find the chest....and most of them were so close to it.  I like Adam and Bethany....she's got a lot of spunk, she seems to not be bothered at all by the loss of her arm, in fact, I think it has made her more determined.  I love the places TAR takes them ...it's always fun to watch.



I agree that the first leg should not be an elimination leg.  Give the last place team a road block or something so everybody has an incentive not to be last, but everybody should get to go for at least two legs of the race.

I'm with Sherry that when I was younger and much more physically fit that this is the one competition I would really like to have competed in.


----------



## mamooth

Ep 2. Teams whining about how they'd prepped so hard for the race by watching every episode, so they didn't deserve to lose.

I don't know how much watching old episodes helps you prep. I suppose it teaches you to avoid some bonehead mistakes, like forgetting to tell the taxi to wait. Or checking your baggage in early, which prevents switching to an earlier flight that opens up. Or not using the express pass when you're way behind. The best prepping would seem to be hitting the treadmill.

It was interesting to see that a British about-face is performed differently than an American about-face, something I didn't know. Americans adjust feet and then spin, British spin and then adjust feet.


----------



## Sarah G

I like the Amazing Race but I wouldn't compete in it.  Just those adventures down the side of tall buildings would keep me from doing it.  The other competitions maybe..


----------



## Mertex

Sarah G said:


> I like the Amazing Race but I wouldn't compete in it.  Just those adventures down the side of tall buildings would keep me from doing it.  The other competitions maybe..



Yeah, I'm not sure I would be able to do some of the challenges.....but visiting all those different places that one would probably never get to do, and getting in there with the locals is way much more interesting than just being a tourist and doing the usual sites.


----------



## Sarah G

I like that nice couple that came in last this time.  They lucked out as it isn't an elimination leg so they got their save card back.  They were doing so bad in the comps and finally got a break from Phil.  Did I ever say how adorable I think Phil Keoghan is?


----------



## Foxfyre

Sarah G said:


> I like that nice couple that came in last this time.  They lucked out as it isn't an elimination leg so they got their save card back.  They were doing so bad in the comps and finally got a break from Phil.  Did I ever say how adorable I think Phil Keoghan is?



I guess somebody has to love them.  LOL.  I have found them to be way too smug and contemptuous of the other teams to be able to like them.  And I was really looking forward to them having to give up their save, but darn it, it wasn't an elimination leg.  I will concede, however, that they did handle coming in last in a pretty classy manner.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that nice couple that came in last this time.  They lucked out as it isn't an elimination leg so they got their save card back.  They were doing so bad in the comps and finally got a break from Phil.  Did I ever say how adorable I think Phil Keoghan is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess somebody has to love them.  LOL.  I have found them to be way too smug and contemptuous of the other teams to be able to like them.  And I was really looking forward to them having to give up their save, but darn it, it wasn't an elimination leg.  I will concede, however, that they did handle coming in last in a pretty classy manner.
Click to expand...


I'm with you.  When the show started Friday, the first thing out of his mouth is how badass they are and how all the other teams know they are the team to beat.....I thought to myself, I hope they fall flat on their face.  Well, I couldn't believe my eyes how badly they were doing on all the challenges.....and, too bad that it wasn't an elimination, even thought they had the save and wouldn't have gone home, at least they wouldn't have the "save" anymore.  I hate smug people who think they are better than everyone else.  I thought the two girls (bikers) were so cool and glad they were the ones to win the cars.


----------



## Sarah G

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that nice couple that came in last this time.  They lucked out as it isn't an elimination leg so they got their save card back.  They were doing so bad in the comps and finally got a break from Phil.  Did I ever say how adorable I think Phil Keoghan is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess somebody has to love them.  LOL.  I have found them to be way too smug and contemptuous of the other teams to be able to like them.  And I was really looking forward to them having to give up their save, but darn it, it wasn't an elimination leg.  I will concede, however, that they did handle coming in last in a pretty classy manner.
Click to expand...

 They did seem pretty humble last night.  I never saw them mean so I don't know.


----------



## Politico

peach174 said:


> If course they did.
> It's a TV show.
> All of them are edited and have scripts.
> All of TV is just for entertainment.
> None of us who watch these shows really know what these people are really like.


Yes and no. All reality tv is scripted. Yes some of the idiots watching think it is real.


----------



## Foxfyre

Politico said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If course they did.
> It's a TV show.
> All of them are edited and have scripts.
> All of TV is just for entertainment.
> None of us who watch these shows really know what these people are really like.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. All reality tv is scripted. Yes some of the idiots watching think it is real.
Click to expand...


I think everything is edited to produce the most entertaining show possible.  You have an hour show that most usually starts out in the early morning for a full day of travel and strenuous activity.  Each contestant has a camera crew with them recording everything they say and do but we see at most only a very few minutes of each contestant during an hour show.  That means that well over 90% of the day's activities, conversations, etc. wind up on the cutting room floor during the final edit.  And what we see on Friday nights--used to be Sunday and I wish it still was--is a highly condensed image of what the editors will hope will be the most interesting and emotionally satisfying product for their viewing audience.

Of course the contestants are interviewed all along the way as to what they are thinking or feeling--that is obvious in the final edit.  But I think the competition itself is real or somebody would have blown the whistle on it long ago.  I don't think they are handed a script of what to say or not to say.  But I think the editors do select material for that final product to make some contestants come across as more sympathetic and likable and some not so much.  Is their assessment of the character of those people accurate?  Who knows?


----------



## mamooth

Some parent-child teams can do well, the ones that lose the parent-child dynamic and work as partners.

Shelley and Nici aren't that kind of team. Things got rough, they fell back into bossy mom and crying kid roles.


----------



## Mertex

mamooth said:


> Some parent-child teams can do well, the ones that lose the parent-child dynamic and work as partners.
> 
> Shelley and Nici aren't that kind of team. Things got rough, they fell back into bossy mom and crying kid roles.




I think the mother was over doing it.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some parent-child teams can do well, the ones that lose the parent-child dynamic and work as partners.
> 
> Shelley and Nici aren't that kind of team. Things got rough, they fell back into bossy mom and crying kid roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the mother was over doing it.
Click to expand...


For sure.  I thought the mother was on a power trip, but daughter didn't help by playing right into it.  I felt very uncomfortable for both of them.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some parent-child teams can do well, the ones that lose the parent-child dynamic and work as partners.
> 
> Shelley and Nici aren't that kind of team. Things got rough, they fell back into bossy mom and crying kid roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the mother was over doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure.  I thought the mother was on a power trip, but daughter didn't help by playing right into it.  I felt very uncomfortable for both of them.
Click to expand...


Yeah, me too.  They are in a race, and the mother is concerned about making a point!   If she does something like that when they are close the the last team, she may end up costing them the race......


----------



## Sarah G

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some parent-child teams can do well, the ones that lose the parent-child dynamic and work as partners.
> 
> Shelley and Nici aren't that kind of team. Things got rough, they fell back into bossy mom and crying kid roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the mother was over doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure.  I thought the mother was on a power trip, but daughter didn't help by playing right into it.  I felt very uncomfortable for both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too.  They are in a race, and the mother is concerned about making a point!   If she does something like that when they are close the the last team, she may end up costing them the race......
Click to expand...

 Is the team you are talking about the two Black women where the one is such a poor loser and yelling all the time?  She was terrible.

Someone above was talking about reality TV being scripted.  I don't think AR is all that scripted, they may put in the most embarrassing comments but those comps really wear you out and get you pissed.  I think most of the coments are from the heart is what I am trying to say, I guess.


----------



## Mertex

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some parent-child teams can do well, the ones that lose the parent-child dynamic and work as partners.
> 
> Shelley and Nici aren't that kind of team. Things got rough, they fell back into bossy mom and crying kid roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the mother was over doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure.  I thought the mother was on a power trip, but daughter didn't help by playing right into it.  I felt very uncomfortable for both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too.  They are in a race, and the mother is concerned about making a point!   If she does something like that when they are close the the last team, she may end up costing them the race......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the team you are talking about the two Black women where the one is such a poor loser and yelling all the time?  She was terrible.
> 
> Someone above was talking about reality TV being scripted.  I don't think AR is all that scripted, they may put in the most embarrassing comments but those comps really wear you out and get you pissed.  I think most of the coments are from the heart is what I am trying to say, I guess.
Click to expand...


They are a mother/daughter team, and they don't act like mother/daughter (IMO)....and no, I don't think AR is scripted....if it was, it would show up as really bad acting...AR brings out the true inner person under pressure and we get to see it!


----------



## mamooth

I now want Kym & Alli to win, despite their badly spelled names. Though I'll settle for "anyone but the dentists", since all the other teams I found to be annoying are gone.


----------



## Mertex

mamooth said:


> I now want Kym & Alli to win, despite their badly spelled names. Though I'll settle for "anyone but the dentists", since all the other teams I found to be annoying are gone.



I like them too, they are a hoot.  I also like Bethany and Adam.....either one of those two teams I'm okay with.


----------



## Mertex

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some parent-child teams can do well, the ones that lose the parent-child dynamic and work as partners.
> 
> Shelley and Nici aren't that kind of team. Things got rough, they fell back into bossy mom and crying kid roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the mother was over doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure.  I thought the mother was on a power trip, but daughter didn't help by playing right into it.  I felt very uncomfortable for both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too.  They are in a race, and the mother is concerned about making a point!   If she does something like that when they are close the the last team, she may end up costing them the race......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Is the team you are talking about the two Black women where the one is such a poor loser and yelling all the time? * She was terrible.
> 
> Someone above was talking about reality TV being scripted.  I don't think AR is all that scripted, they may put in the most embarrassing comments but those comps really wear you out and get you pissed.  I think most of the coments are from the heart is what I am trying to say, I guess.
Click to expand...


Well, they came in last, last Friday.....so we won't have to put up with them any longer.  I can't believe they drove around and around without stopping and asking for directions..


----------



## Mertex

So proud of Bethany and Adam.....I can't believe that girl....she's so humble and talented, her handicap doesn't seem to deter her in any way.....they came in first, Friday....woohoo....I'm rooting for them and the cyclists, too....Kim and Allie.


----------



## Sarah G

Mertex said:


> So proud of Bethany and Adam.....I can't believe that girl....she's so humble and talented, her handicap doesn't seem to deter her in any way.....they came in first, Friday....woohoo....I'm rooting for them and the cyclists, too....Kim and Allie.


She is so amazing and does all of those comps and also makes it look easy.  Love to see them win.


----------



## mamooth

I wasn't sorry to see Tim and Teejay go. They had gotten really whiny.

However, the pole flag grab did seem impossible. Even the Maltese guys never actually did it. I was wondering if one could shimmy up the pole, but one of the Maltese guys did say "must run!". That could have meant "only running is allowed" or it could have meant "one possible way is to get a running start."


----------



## Mertex

mamooth said:


> I wasn't sorry to see Tim and Teejay go. They had gotten really whiny.
> 
> However, the pole flag grab did seem impossible. Even the Maltese guys never actually did it. I was wondering if one could shimmy up the pole, but one of the Maltese guys did say "must run!". That could have meant "only running is allowed" or it could have meant "one possible way is to get a running start."




Yeah, I think you had at least to start off running....cause some of them teetered out and were able to grab the flag on the way down.


----------



## Gracie

I do not like the bug eyed dentist, nor the wrestlers. This season, I don't really care who wins but I hope it is Bethany and Adam.


----------



## mamooth

Hooray for TheScientists winning. Amy on her gimpy leg nails the memorization challenge, while the wrestlers get lost in traffic. It wasn't the dentists winning, so I'm happy. I was also happy to see grumpy wrestler woman at the finish line trying to pretend to look happy, and not really succeeding.

Next season, TAR becomes a matchmaking service. That's one way to get drama. All I care about is that it's all new teams.


----------



## Sherry

I was really rooting for Bethany and Adam...she is such an inspirational young lady, and they are so supportive of each other as a couple.


----------



## Sarah G

Sherry said:


> I was really rooting for Bethany and Adam...she is such an inspirational young lady, a in addition to being sweet and humble.nd they are so supportive of each other as a couple.


I really wanted them to win too .  They were so good


----------



## Mertex

mamooth said:


> Hooray for TheScientists winning. Amy on her gimpy leg nails the memorization challenge, while the wrestlers get lost in traffic. It wasn't the dentists winning, so I'm happy. I was also happy to see grumpy wrestler woman at the finish line trying to pretend to look happy, and not really succeeding.
> 
> Next season, TAR becomes a matchmaking service. That's one way to get drama. All I care about is that it's all new teams.




I said the same thing....guess most everyone got the same reaction out of the dentists.....seems like nobody liked their arrogant comments.  I'm glad that The Scientists won, too....I wanted Bethany and Adam to win it, but unfortunately they got behind in the last challenge, but as long as the dentists didn't win, I was happy.

It'll be fun to watch the new players.....


----------



## Foxfyre

I was rooting for Adam and Bethany too, but if it wasn't to be for them, then I definitely wanted the scientists to win, most especially after the wrestlers put them down in such an offensive manner.

Of course I'm pretty sure that clip of the wrestlers making snotty remarks about the scientists was not edited out as the producers knew it would create sympathy for the scientists so we would be happy that they won.

They had already shown us enough comments from the dentists that nobody wanted them to win.


----------

